# My Latest Buy



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I saw this in an art gallery and I liked it a lot. The artist name is Carole Spandau and she used to be art teacher at a college in Montreal for 15 years, before she started to paint. She is also featured in the annual of contemporary Canadian painters. The size is quite small at 29cm/17cm but I like the colors and the manner she paints. What do you think, guys?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....er um im no art critic but how old is she...?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rod the style is called primitivism









I like it Adrian; the colours and composition. One thing that does puzzle me is that all but one of the characters seem to be female







and those on the left look into the picture and those on the right look out of the picture


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you for the "primitivism" stuff, I didn't know it.









Now that you mentioned about men, it started to bother me







but maybe they are at work and the women are with the kids outside shopping fruits and bagels?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

JoT said:


> those on the left look into the picture and those on the right look out of the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























... but I still like it.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm sorry I didn't captured too well the colours and appear a bit blured, they are more vivid but when I used the flash, the oil canvas reflects back the light.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It may have started life as a photograph? Some of the subject's were alerted to the presence of the photographer and some were taking care of more important things.









Photographs are often better when blurred as the subject becomes more focused.









There is no focal point and the rule of thirds has been totally ignored.







Like that matters to anyone but an anal retentive.























I love the "mother" in the middle with her legs crossed backwards, maybe she is the key?

Like I care any more?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

This style could also be called naive.

It is very reminicent of a childs painting.

I'll stick to my Picasso's (prints only unfortunately)









Greatest 20th century artist IMO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

neil said:


> This style could also be called naive.
> 
> It is very reminicent of a childs painting.
> 
> ...


I think naive falls within the primitivism style Henry Rousseau springs to mind.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > This style could also be called naive.
> ...


Quite right old chap.


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

We have a picture on our wall by my one of youngest son's ex girlfriends. She did it when she was about eleven and there are definite similarities to your picture. I must add that she went on to study art at University where she graduated with first class honours. I think the picture is very attractive and a good example of the genre. Old farts like myself (58), tend to only appreciate representational art of "colour photograph" quality of execution, although your picture is very appealing. My wife has put up various abstract pictures around our house, some I like, others give me that "God help us here comes Tracy Emin", feeling!!!

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

adrian said:


> Now that you mentioned about men, it started to bother me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe its a desire for a return to a more traditional womens role ..... shopping while the man is at work, the family unit; all but one of the women have two children, small shops not a hypermarket etc etc. I suppose as the children are there as well it could be a weekend and the men are at the ball game







and its a feminist statement









OK I will shut up









Its probably all bollocks the artist just liked the scene and the people who passed by when she was sketching the scene were all female


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I quite like it although I'd prefer to see a bit more detail.

The style of painting reminds me of these pictures by Bahraini school children that were on exhibition in the National Museum in Manama:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

It represents an actual street downtown Montreal. It is an old place (no supermarkets) and quite nice.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> I quite like it although I'd prefer to see a bit more detail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of detail here


----------

